# All peptide cycle...thoughts?



## tampajay70 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok so here is what I am thinking for a cutting cycle using only peptides and Sarms..please let me know what you all think..thanx

3 months...

Mod-GRF (100mcg x 3 per day)
Ipamorelin (100mcg x 3 per day)
Ostarine (30mg ED)
Clen/T3/Keto (100mcg/75mcg/1mg ED)

Really hoping that I can shed some major bf with this combo..thoughts?


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 22, 2011)

why??


----------



## njc (Aug 22, 2011)

Should work pretty nicely I would think.  Personally, Id up the peps to 4 maybe even 5 times per day as to help avoid muscle loss with the T3.  The increased dosage should also increase fat burning.


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

Everyone that I have talked to that has used Ostarine has been very disappointed. I would save your cash if you haven't bought it yet.

Throw some CJC-1295 in there instead...


----------



## XYZ (Aug 23, 2011)

T3 is way too high.

Cardio and diet are a better option.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Cardio and diet with CJC/GHRP combo. I think you should try that first before anything.


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok so CJC 1295?  w or w/o DAC?  If it's w/o..is that not the same as mod-grf (1-29)?  Thanx


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup. You want to run the Mod-GRF and GHRP-6 or 2. Maybe GHRP-2 in this case since you want to cut. 6 causes one hell of a hunger situation.


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok so GHRP-2 instead of ipa?  Any reason why?  Thanx again all for your great input..always a learning exp...


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

tampajay70 said:


> Ok so GHRP-2 instead of ipa? Any reason why? Thanx again all for your great input..always a learning exp...


 

GHRP-2 will cause more GH secretion that Ipamorelin.


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome info guys..thanx a bunch..so then based on this discussion, this will be my pep protocol then

Mod-GRF (1-29) - 100mcg x 3 ED
GHRP-2 - 100mcg x3 ED
Tren A - 75mg ED
Test P - 100mg ED

Albuterol/Keto

Look good???


----------

